# Rush is to English canadians the same as U2 for irish insult Rush at ur own risk?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> elgars ghost said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion the fact that Canada hasn't contributed much to progressive rock should be considered a badge of honour rather than a blot on the copybook - as I recall, two Canadian bands who seemed to pander to proggish elements were Saga and Max Webster and both were a waste of my time.
> ...


 Youu're very Knoledge sir Simon Moon dear friend & notorious class-act, my compliments & thanks :tiphat:


----------

